# Catawba launch



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Is the launch at Catawba able to be used? 
I'm sure the docks aren't in.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes. It opened a couple of weeks ago


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

Did they replace all the broken concrete on the ramps?


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Pressman said:


> Did they replace all the broken concrete on the ramps?


everything is new.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

has anyone fished out of Catawba?


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Those are going to be some long docks, if the poles are any indication.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

texasrig said:


> View attachment 287979
> 
> 
> Those are going to be some long docks, if the poles are any indication.


Just a shame they don't have more space to improve the traffic flow. Not sure the improved ramps will eliminate the combat launch protocol we have all endured over the years. The idiots will still clog the flow....#@[email protected]! Ah2


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I went passed Wed. morning. No barricades, no signs, nothing to stop the use of the ramps.


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Looking at the pictures I hope there not letting cars now park to the left of the ramps. That will be a real cluster


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

A tad more space on the pull in lane on the right would have been nice but overall, we'll take any improvement!


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

the bathrooms are the best upgrades,if you ever had to take a dump in the old one.not to mention hot water to wash your hands.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

As you can see from the pic Jim, it was all open on the 18th. Not sure why they would put barricades back up. 

They need to reroute the road and increase the approach to the ramps.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Rerouting won’t happen. I talked to a
Park officer and the road is a township road so the people that live past the park needed to agree to change the access points and they didn’t want them changed.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Pp


texasrig said:


> As you can see from the pic Jim, it was all open on the 18th. Not sure why they would put barricades back up. They need to reroute the road and increase the approach to the ramps.


Beautiful pic! Much better, after what-50 years! Hope they put some In/Out Arrows that can be Seen(Unlike the ones at WW that have faded/worn out to obscurity). Also, hoping there's "courtesy" docking for soloists! Maybe just use the wall on old boathouse side? Never was conducive to solo launch and load.


----------



## schrof (Dec 9, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> Pp
> 
> Beautiful pic! Much better, after what-50 years! Hope they put some In/Out Arrows that can be Seen(Unlike the ones at WW that have faded/worn out to obscurity). Also, hoping there's "courtesy" docking for soloists! Maybe just use the wall on old boathouse side? Never was conducive to solo launch and load.


----------



## schrof (Dec 9, 2011)

We launched the first day it opened in a friends 621, first thing I said was the stupidity allowing cars to be parked by the ramp.  It was fine with his rig but if you were launching a 25 or larger, would be very difficult with cars parked by ramp


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

I was park by the ramp at 1 a.m. in the morning night fishing . The catawba police made me stop fishing and move my truck to the parking lot. From the looks of the cars park on the ramp catawba police must be at the donut shop.


----------



## schrof (Dec 9, 2011)

stampman60 said:


> I was park by the ramp at 1 a.m. in the morning night fishing . The catawba police made me stop fishing and move my truck to the parking lot. From the looks of the cars park on the ramp catawba police must be at the donut shop.


Thats funny because when we came back in later that day there was a DNR agent checking signs and walking right around a few cars as if no big deal...maybe because he was DNR?


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm sure as soon as it gets busy, they'll put a stop to cars parking there. Really, who's going to launch a boat a 1am this time of year. Duck Season is over.


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

The last few years the Catawba police would write you a ticket for parking there while fishing the pier. This year they seemed to ignore it with the ramp being shut down with construction. I’m betting they go back to enforcing the no parking rule. There are signs stating no parking.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Pp
> 
> Beautiful pic! Much better, after what-50 years! Hope they put some In/Out Arrows that can be Seen(Unlike the ones at WW that have faded/worn out to obscurity). Also, hoping there's "courtesy" docking for soloists! Maybe just use the wall on old boathouse side? Never was conducive to solo launch and load.


If I remember, I’ll take some paint with me and reapply those arrows so everyone can see them. Anyone have a specific color they would like too see? Lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

texasrig said:


> I'm sure as soon as it gets busy, they'll put a stop to cars parking there. Really, who's going to launch a boat a 1am this time of year. Duck Season is over.


"Real/Serious"(perch)Fishermen! I could name Three on here, one is a family member.(None would park there but def. would launch in the middle of the night!)


allwayzfishin said:


> If I remember, I’ll take some paint with me and reapply those arrows so everyone can see them. Anyone have a specific color they would like too see? Lol


That would be great-but better not! The Euclid police might nab you thinking it's graffiti!? ps-You're one of the three I mention in my post above!


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

Great that they put in new concrete ramps, my cousin actually broke his ankle putting his boat in the old ones ended our day quick


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Moozboy said:


> Great that they put in new concrete ramps, my cousin actually broke his ankle putting his boat in the old ones ended our day quick


And new ramps would have helped you potentially clumsy cousin how exactly?

I just hope the new ramps are decent. OH seems to do a decently good job. Every time PA touches a ramp they spend a few million dollars to screw it right up the tailpipe. They took Linesville and made it so you have to back your truck 20 feet into the water to launch a boat. Every time they touch one it's a pure crap sandwich. Freaking joke.


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

Surprised they do not have enough ice there to fish yet


----------



## Harnack22 (Nov 17, 2014)

They are out there fishing right now just like i predicted yesterday... Wish i could join them! Tight lines guys


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

How far they out ? How thick ice ? I was 1/2mile other day but someone said busted up


----------



## pistolrak (Sep 26, 2014)

https://www.shoresandislands.com/webcams/


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Sweet going to be a madhouse out there tomorrow and sunday


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

south wind 10 to 15 with up to 20 mph gusts next 2 days. I don't know man. might see folks on the news. we all know its not locked in yet


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Anyone remember the 911 crack? I do. I was out there the day before when the crack was less than a foot wide. By the next afternoon it was on CNN.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

ress said:


> Anyone remember the 911 crack? I do. I was out there the day before when the crack was less than a foot wide. By the next afternoon it was on CNN.


Just came in. Couple decent cracks already 1/4 mile out.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

View attachment 291943









Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Just came in. Couple decent cracks already 1/4 mile out.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

joewallguy said:


> south wind 10 to 15 with up to 20 mph gusts next 2 days. I don't know man. might see folks on the news. we all know its not locked in yet


That's why I went north. I'll be pleasantly surprised if it holds up through Sunday.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Went over to put n bay. Catawba ice looks terrible. It’s discolored and looks soft. Cracks everywhere. Only a few people out today. Not very far from ramp.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Beepum19 said:


> Went over to put n bay. Catawba ice looks terrible. It’s discolored and looks soft. Cracks everywhere. Only a few people out today. Not very far from ramp.


Was atleast 30 shanty’s out of Catawba today. Lots of shove ice but 10”+ everywhere we drilled. Guys on atv’s and sleds but had to be a rough ride. Saw limits come out but we got a big skunk for our efforts this evening. Marked fish and could bring some up 3-4’ but no takers.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

WTVG Toledo just had a clip on from Catawba. They interviewed some guy from shore. They showed a Walleye coming up threw a hole.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Catawba from the air


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ress said:


> Anyone remember the 911 crack? I do. I was out there the day before when the crack was less than a foot wide. By the next afternoon it was on CNN.


So was I with my son! What a difference a Coast Guard ice breaker in the Shipping channel And a South wind can make in One Day! Scary......


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks like this weather really opened up the lake today. With any luck we'll be ice out walleye fishing next weekend.


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

texasrig said:


> Looks like this weather really opened up the lake today. With any luck we'll be ice out walleye fishing next weekend.


Nope


----------



## eric fritsche (Dec 15, 2016)

Ron Lynn said:


> Nope


get this stupid ice out of here!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I was up in the area today. Nice looking ramp. Ice is still there.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

eric fritsche said:


> get this stupid ice out of here!!


LOL - lets keep this ice and keep making more until April!! Ice fishing is the best season!


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Totally agree not enough ice time for sure


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Need more ice fishing much better


----------

